# S T E P procedure for short bowel



## FTessaBartels (Jan 18, 2010)

Code needed for pre-certification so I do not have an operative report.

Child has short bowel syndrome (result of previous surgeries for gastroischisis).

Child will undergo exploratory lap and* possible* STEP procedure (serial transvers enteroplasty). 

Any ideas on a CPT for the STEP procedure?  Right now I'm looking at 44799 - Unlisted procedure, intestine. 

Thanks in advance for your help!

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

